# Expand Your Library With YouTube!



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

This is pretty cool. I'll give it a try when I hvae more time.....Too bad more people haven't read this post.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

It's not a bad idea, but be advised that .flv audio is pretty low bit rate. Generally 128 Kb or less, even on the HD vids. Idk if any of you are audiophiles, but if low bit rate audio files bother you...

Btw, if anyone is interested...I'm producing a 5.1 thunder track that was originally recorded in binaural (3D sound) in a very high quality digital format. It may be a bit before it's complete, as this is my 1st time working with surround sound mixdown. The track is edited, just need to play around a bit with Audition and find the sweet spot for the thunder to roll across the soundfield in each direction. 

I might be willing to share when finished, if someone whispers sweet nothings...


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

i use it ocasionaly, but i use a differant program


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

What program are you using funhouse? Wouldnt mind having another source to use. Once in a blue moon this online program gets a little hung up while processing the information. Is a program you have to download into your PC? Would prefer not to have to if given the option.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Yea you gotta dl to the pc but it is great. Just type in free dvdsoft on google and pick the freedvdsoft website. Is has a bunch of options you can dl. I luv most of it


----------

